# Janet Jackson's Raspberry



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Dunno what all the fuss is about. ???

Judging by the way it was 'presented', it is obvious that she wanted to flash it to all and sundry.

Cheap publicity stunt, innit.

.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

She looks more like Michael Jackson, than Michael Jackson himself.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So they both look a bit like Diana Ross then? :


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Nice tit clamp :-X


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Finally saw it for the first time yesterday and it was blatant that she was going to do this stunt.

Why else would she stick a silver 'sun' round her tit?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Dunno what all the fuss is about. ???
> 
> Judging by the way it was 'presented', it is obvious that she wanted to flash it to all and sundry.
> 
> ...


It's amazing what some of these famous people will do for a bit of publicity :


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Whats even more amazing is half the Americans are (allegedly) sueing her for damages :-/


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> It's amazing what some of these famous people will do for a bit of publicity Â Â :


Yeah, I think they should keep up the good work. 
;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Yeah, I think they should keep up the good work.
> ;D


Hardly good work with a sticker on the nipple. :


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not on;y are some sueing for seeing it and being offended, but I heard the other day that you can add your name to the claim even if you didn't see it becasue of the type of claim it is.

WTF is that all about?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

The Daily Star last night showed where you could buy this "infamous" nipple ring.

It's Â£20 and now we'll hopefully have loads of like minded women wanting to accidentally show off their tits!


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> The Daily Star last night showed where you could buy this "infamous" nipple ring.
> 
> It's Â£20 and now we'll hopefully have loads of like minded women wanting to accidentally show off their tits!


Fantastic ;D


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Great news.... let's hope it sparks a new trend.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

anyone got a copy of it for the archive ;D


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Copy of what!!

The article on where to get the nipple ring or the photo of Janet?

Have both and can try to scan them in next time i'm near a scanner if you want


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I had wondered whether there was a video of the TV footage? : ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Don't look at me. :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I had wondered whether there was a video of the TV footage? : ;D


Extreme pervesion in the forum...I see!!

Sorry but the event was too tame for me to have in my personal selection. ;D


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

I think this still works:

http://www.sponsorslist.com/sp-janet-ja ... erbowl.mpg


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

That looked very 'accidental'.

Hey Craig, how's Dublin after Luxembourg?

Good to see that you are still around.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's not like her 'suit' ripped either - you can see that the cups are press-studded to be removed.

All I can think is that possibly, she was meant to have something underneath - other than her silver nipple attachment.

Saw a picture the other day and her left boob looks like she's wearing a red bra under the leather, perhaps young Justin ripped her bra in half.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Actually - even in the clip, you can see that the bit he rips off has a red 'bit' inside it.


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

> That looked very 'accidental'.
> 
> Hey Craig, how's Dublin after Luxembourg?
> 
> Good to see that you are still around.


Hey Stuart,

Dublin is good - much more hectic than Lux but thats not always a bad thing. Missing the TT though :'( 
How are things with you?

PS: Kell - how much are you analysing the video


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

You can't much more obvious than that can you?!

If i was watching that live, i would think that he was going to rip a part of her top of.

"Wardrobe malfunction" - my arse. ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Hey Stuart,
> 
> Dublin is good - much more hectic than Lux but thats not always a bad thing. Missing the TT though :'(
> How are things with you?
> ...


I've only watched it twice.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Dublin is good - much more hectic than Lux but thats not always a bad thing. Missing the TT though :'(
> How are things with you?


Not too bad, but is very quiet around the office at the moment. Not much work and I have absolutely no motiviation to do any, even if there was!


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

> Not too bad, but is very quiet around the office at the moment. Not much work and I have absolutely no motiviation to do any, even if there was!


It's the time of year. Motivation is severely lacking in me as well. Wait til the sun comes out and you get the roof down - that'll get you motivated 



> I've only watched it twice


Why don't I believe you?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

is it 'cos I is a perv?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> anyone got a copy of it for the archive ;D


http://mrx7.com/Pictures/janetboob_big.jpg  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is not big enough...do you have a bigger picture?  ;D

So where is the other part of her red bra? It looks like she created a special bra with one fitting, just for the revealing moment...how sad!


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Haven't they now both admitted it was a pre-arranged stunt? He described within hours of the event how they set her costume up so one of her boobs would give a flash.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Apparently, it is pre-arranged, as she hided the left side of her bra.

I guess she is not selling enough and flashing a tit would make her famous again.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

is it me, or is that one super hard nipple? and that clamp is held on by a nipple piercing! ouch!!
she doesnt look very good, she looks a bit like diana ross!

"got a dark skinned friend looks like Miichael jackson, got a light skin friend looks like michael jackson!" ;D  :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> is it me, or is that one super hard nipple? and that clamp is held on by a nipple piercing! ouch!!
> she doesnt look very good, she looks a bit like diana ross!
> 
> "got a dark skinned friend looks like Miichael jackson, got a light skin friend looks like michael jackson!" Â ;D  :


Just leave this magnifying lense and go to bed like a good boy. ;D


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> It is not big enough...do you have a bigger picture? Â  ;D


Especially for you Vlastan.


----------

